# Maiden Mare foaling guesstimate



## miniappluvr (Apr 26, 2017)

I have a maiden mare that I bought bred. Her breeding dates were April - June 13th. Today her bag seems very full. It is also the first time I have tried to express any "milk" and it is clear with the consistency of Karo Syrup. I have looked up the reference pictures on milk and most of them show pictures of amber colored honey like milk all the way to opaque. Since her "milk" is clear but the consistency of honey/Karo Syrup does this usually mean she has a bit to go, or she is getting close? I am just looking for some comfort on others opinions as maidens are never "typical"


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 26, 2017)

Are you able to take a pic from behind her so we can see how the foal is currently riding ?

As she gets closer it should become thicker like honey


----------



## miniappluvr (Apr 26, 2017)

Her "milk" is VERY thick, like honey, but clear. I held my fingers upside down and it didn't even want to drip. That is probably why I question if she is really close. To me, her belly could be a little more dropped, but since she is a maiden maybe he muscles are just holding out better? I also think she could become more relaxed and elongated, but maidens are so hard to judge.

She is doing a lot of tail wagging and butt scratching on everything. However, she also likes to take naps lying flat out......she isn't making it easy that's for sure!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 26, 2017)

Your very right , maidens are terribly hard to judge. Your right in that her muscles are definitely holding out better than a mare that has previously foaled.

To me she looks close , so id be watching her like a hawk. Her udder could fill a little more but she may not completely fill until she has foaled.

The butt scratching and tail wagging is a great sign shes getting close.

Sorry I cant be of more help

Ryan


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 27, 2017)

She looks very close. Not all mares milk will change to milk color before delivery. It also can change fast.

We had a maiden two years ago go from clear sticky to sticky milk color in about four hours. Last year it didnt change until a couple hours. This year no bag and we had to give her medicine.

I would be watching her like a hawk. She could even suprise you and go during the day. Mare above foaled her first around noon.

I would watch her because she could be very close or she could be a typical mare and make you crazy for a couple days.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2017)

I agree with MMM. I've had mares foal w/i a couple of hours of milk being as you describe and also as much as 48 hours... What you are describing, to me, sounds like the "wax" that signals that foaling is close.

How is your mare doing? She's CUTE!!


----------



## miniappluvr (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you all so much. This little mare is just the sweetest girl. Today she is continuing on with all of the same tell tale signs of being uncomfortable. I just want to make sure I am here to help her, so I have her under camera and continue to watch her like a hawk.


----------



## Miniv (May 1, 2017)

Agree with everyone......She's VERY close. And because she's a maiden, it IS tricky. Bet you aren't getting much sleep right now. LOL.

Have you considered doing a Milk Test with the liquid you're getting? It may help narrow down just how close she is..........

Go to either Walmart or a Hot Tub store and get a WATER HARDNESS TEST. I'm including a link with instructions in case you're interested.

http://www.miniatureventures.com/using_milk_test_strips.html


----------



## miniappluvr (May 7, 2017)

Sorry this update has taken so long. My mare foaled on my birthday April 30th at 10:30pm. I used the pool test strips and there was a definate change at 5:30pm the night she foaled.She foaled at 10:30pm. Textbook delivery thank goodness! She had a healthy little grulla? filly. Still waiting to decide color


----------



## PintoPalLover (May 7, 2017)

Congratulations miniappluvr ! Gorgeous mamma and little girl !! Looks like a wonderful birthday present .


----------



## Miniv (May 7, 2017)

WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I think you have a grulla.......and a girl! What a happy birthday for you!

BTW, was just wondering when you fed her - her evening meal? Was it around 5 p.m. - ish?


----------



## chandab (May 7, 2017)

Dry pics of baby please.

Wet baby does look rather grulla, but they are usually quite buff colored when born, yours seems a little darker.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 10, 2017)

Beautiful! Big congratulations and Happy Birthday!! Yes more photos, please.


----------



## miniappluvr (May 13, 2017)

I had gone out to collect a drop of milk for the milk strip test and when I got in left my barn cam up on my monitor. I don't know why I didn't feed while I was out there, but when I came in I noticed she was starting to act like she was in early labor. The milk strip immediately turned very light orange on the strip. I should have gone out and fed, but instead I watched until about 7:30pm. Since she still had not had her baby I felt pretty bad for making the other 2 in the barn wait so long for supper so I went out and fed then. She didn't have much interest in eating, but was picking a bit at her hay. I went back in and watched her on my barn cams and she was doing all of the normal tell tale signs. Getting up and down, acting irritated kicking her belly, pinning her ears, and scratching her butt on the wall. By 10:20 I knew she was down for the real thing so I headed out.

I have not had any dun foals before, and for some reason I thought her mom was silver buckskin. It wasn't until this filly was born that I thought, she "looks" grulla, but I know how foals have such countershading it is hard to know the actual color. Someone on Facebook then said they thought the dam was dunskin. After that, then I thought well, she is either dunskin, sooty buckskin, or grulla then. I am waiting to see once that foal coat sheds out.

Here is an updated picture of the little cutie.


----------



## Miniv (May 13, 2017)

You have a little cutie there! Congrats and good for you for being right there on top of things.

I don't see dark points on her legs which a buckskin would normally have. But time will help tell.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 14, 2017)

What color was her sire?

You could just run a color test as well... I've found that I have the emailed test results back from Animal Genetics (in Florida) back w/i 48 hours of the email saying they received my samples.

Cute, CUTE filly and HUGE!! Glad that the foaling went well and that you were there - what an awesome B-day present.


----------



## chandab (May 14, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2017)

Congratulations she is adorable


----------

